# Wattpad



## Emma27 (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for introducing me to this its great! 
I really like what you've written of Catch Me If You Can so far 
*
*


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Thankyou, its an amazing site hey! and noone really knows about it so spread the word! Oh by the way more of Catch Me If You Can is now up with a bit of a twist =]


----------



## Emma27 (Feb 3, 2012)

Yep I love it, the only thing is that the suspense of waiting for the next part of the stories almost kills me :lol:


----------

